# Interval International



## raffal (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know a SA resort that belongs to Interval, no RCI ???
Any information greatly apreciated.
Rafal
PS.Happy New Year everyone and HAPPY Trading!


----------



## Dave M (Jan 20, 2006)

Boschenmeer Golf and Country Estate
Exclusive Resorts at Cape Suites
President Hotel

The II resort directory is available on line. Simply go to www.intervalworld.com and click on "Search the Resort Directory" for more info on these three.


----------

